# afghan kush and critical mass



## sgbaker (Oct 16, 2016)

just planted some seeds....4 afghan kush and 2 critical mass feminized seeds...happy to say they all sprouted.  ordered and received seeds from ms seeds in Canada.... they arrived in 11 days after i ordered them 

View attachment 10-16.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

sweet---love me some afganny---green mojo for girls :joint4:


----------



## sgbaker (Oct 20, 2016)

babies are growing 

View attachment 10-20 (2).jpg


View attachment 10-20 (3).jpg


View attachment 10-20 (4).jpg


View attachment 10-20 (5).jpg


View attachment 10-20 (6).jpg


View attachment 10-20 (7).jpg


View attachment 10-20 (8).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Oct 23, 2016)

new pics 

View attachment 10-23 (2).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 1, 2016)

3 weeks old 

View attachment 10-31.jpg


----------



## LungCooking (Nov 7, 2016)

They look nice! i love afghani strains


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 7, 2016)

4 weeks...transplanted into 7 gallon pots 

View attachment 11-6.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2016)

Looking good on those 7 gallon pots


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## LungCooking (Nov 10, 2016)

Just one thing i thought should mention, use less perlite in your mix man!


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 10, 2016)

i am using roots organic original soil...its premixed

http://aurorainnovations.org/original-potting-soil.html


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 12, 2016)

getting bigger every day 

View attachment 11-11.jpg


----------



## LungCooking (Nov 12, 2016)

sgbaker said:


> i am using roots organic original soil...its premixed
> 
> http://aurorainnovations.org/original-potting-soil.html



Hmmm.. the ingredients sound amazing! 

_Perlite, Coco Fiber, Peat Moss, Composted Forest Material, Pumice,  Worm Castings, Bat Guano, Soybean Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Fish Bone Meal,  Kelp Meal, and Greensand

_With those ingredients you may not need to feed them for quite sometimei guess_...
_


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 12, 2016)

yes, i really like that soil....they claim you can go 3 weeks without needing to add nutes.... plus it is a company in Oregon, where I live...also it's fairly affordable, local grow store charges me $15 for  1.5 cu feet


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 19, 2016)

38 days old 

View attachment 11-18 (3).jpg


View attachment 11-18 (1).jpg


----------



## Budlight (Nov 19, 2016)

Looking good sgbaker  can't wait to see your end result  :joint4:


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 19, 2016)

me too. i am hoping for the best..this is my 5th grow in the last year and a half..each has been just a little better than the last.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2016)

Healthy ladies!


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 22, 2016)

43 days 

View attachment 11-22 (3).jpg


View attachment 11-22 (2).jpg


View attachment 11-22 (1).jpg


----------



## LungCooking (Nov 24, 2016)

did you cut the tip of some of the leaves or is just my impression?


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 24, 2016)

when i was topping them, i got a little carried away with the scissors....the fan was on and i was in a hurry...lol


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice Looking Plants:joint4::joint4:


----------



## sgbaker (Nov 29, 2016)

50 days since seed...almost ready to bloom 

View attachment 11-29 (2).jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 30, 2016)

I love the afghans!


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 4, 2016)

55 days................. got one that is a runt 

View attachment 12-3 (1).jpg


View attachment 12-3 (4).jpg


View attachment 12-3 (3).jpg


View attachment 12-3 (2).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 8, 2016)

60 days ...just about ready to flip 

View attachment #10(12-8).jpg


View attachment 12-8 (3).jpg


View attachment 12-8 (4).jpg


View attachment 12-8 (1).jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 8, 2016)

Very healthy looking. Mojo for flowers


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 9, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2016)

Looking very happy  The more you grow, the more you learn, the better you get at it.


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 16, 2016)

.....7 days after flip....should see signs of buds soon 

View attachment #11(12-15).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2016)

Pretty and green. Yehaaaaaaa :48:


----------



## Parcero (Dec 19, 2016)

Looking. Good luck.


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 22, 2016)

filling in 

View attachment #13(12-22).jpg


View attachment 12-22 (2).jpg


----------



## Lesso (Dec 22, 2016)

Filled that space up perfectly. Nice work


----------



## sgbaker (Dec 28, 2016)

12 days into bud stage 

View attachment 12-27 (1).jpg


View attachment 12-27 (2).jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 28, 2016)

Very beautiful grow!


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 3, 2017)

23 days into bud....color is weird due to the light 

View attachment #14(1-2).jpg


View attachment 13-2 (1).jpg


View attachment 13-2 (3).jpg


View attachment 13-2 (5).jpg


View attachment 13-2 (6).jpg


View attachment 13-2 (8).jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like some nice colas forming. Already ahowing trichomes too. Youre going to have a nice little harvest there.


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 4, 2017)

couple of pix with light out 

View attachment 13-3 (1).jpg


View attachment 13-3 (2).jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice Bud Pics!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 4, 2017)

Plants look incredible! Filled out your grow area perfectly.


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 8, 2017)

been crazy cold weather here in oregon the past week...my grow room is in an outside shed, usually i struggle to keep my temps down, but this week it's been a struggle keeping my grow room warm.... 

View attachment #15(1-7).jpg


View attachment 13-6 (1).jpg


View attachment 13-6 (9).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 14, 2017)

5 weeks  into bud 

View attachment 13-14 (2).jpg


View attachment 13-14 (3).jpg


View attachment 13-14 (4).jpg


View attachment 13-14 (5).jpg


View attachment 13-14 (6).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 21, 2017)

6 weeks 

View attachment 13-20 (1).jpg


View attachment 13-20 (2).jpg


View attachment 13-20 (3).jpg


View attachment 13-20 (4).jpg


View attachment 13-20 (5).jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 25, 2017)

Those ladies are looking very tasty, more bud porn, love it, good job.


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 25, 2017)

few more pix....getting close 

View attachment 13-25 (1).jpg


View attachment 13-25 (2).jpg


View attachment 13-25 (3).jpg


View attachment 13-25 (4).jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 26, 2017)

wow! very nice.. your best angle pics are just a bit blurry. take lots..  can't wait to see your pre harvest pics. wicked frost..


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 28, 2017)

7 weeks 

View attachment 13-27 (2).jpg


View attachment 13-27 (3).jpg


View attachment 13-27 (4).jpg


View attachment 13-27 (5).jpg


View attachment 13-27 (6).jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 28, 2017)

beautiful pics. i have been going a full 10 weeks to get everything i can out of them. i never get more than 5 to 10% amber. gonna lay on more feed this time as well. every ones doing a great job. congrats!!


----------



## 400watter (Jan 29, 2017)

Girls are looking very happy. Nice work.


----------



## sgbaker (Jan 29, 2017)

few more pix 

View attachment 13-29 (2).jpg


View attachment 13-29 (3).jpg


View attachment 13-29 (4).jpg


View attachment 13-29 (6).jpg


----------



## sgbaker (Feb 4, 2017)

56 days.... first plant harvested 

View attachment 14-3 (2).jpg


View attachment 14-3 (3).jpg


View attachment 14-3 (4).jpg


View attachment 14-3 (5).jpg


View attachment 14-3 (6).jpg


View attachment 14-3 (7).jpg


View attachment 14-3 (1).jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice to have your own harvest,,,yehaaaaaa.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 7, 2017)

GLOWING!! nice job!!!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2017)

Great looking harvest


----------



## sgbaker (Feb 11, 2017)

total harvest...13.5 oz and 33 grams of dry ice hash 

View attachment 14-11 (5).jpg


View attachment 14-11 (2).jpg


View attachment 14-11 (3).jpg


View attachment hash.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 12, 2017)

Awesome harvest


----------

